# [codebloks/qt4] galere dans les chemins

## Chr0nos

Bonjours a tous, j'essaie de creer un projet Qt4 sous codeblocks mais voila: impossible de dire a l'assistant ou se trouve qt4 :s

on m'a dit que je trouverais mon bonheur la dedans:

```
# for i in /usr/lib64/pkgconfig/Qt*.pc ; do echo -n "CFLAGS $(basename ${i/.pc/}) : " ; pkg-config --cflags $(basename ${i/.pc/}) ; echo -n "LIBS $(basename ${i/.pc/}) : " ; pkg-config --libs $(basename ${i/.pc/}) ; done

CFLAGS Qt3Support : -DQT_SHARED -DQT3_SUPPORT -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt3Support -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSql 

LIBS Qt3Support : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQt3Support -lQtGui -lQtNetwork -lQtSql -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtCore : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore 

LIBS QtCore : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtDBus : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDBus -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml 

LIBS QtDBus : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtDBus -lQtXml -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtDesignerComponents : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesignerComponents -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesigner -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript 

LIBS QtDesignerComponents : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtDesignerComponents -lQtDesigner -lQtGui -lQtScript -lQtXml -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtDesigner : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesigner -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore 

LIBS QtDesigner : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtDesigner -lQtXml -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtGui : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore 

LIBS QtGui : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtGui -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtNetwork : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore 

LIBS QtNetwork : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtNetwork -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtOpenGL : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui 

LIBS QtOpenGL : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtOpenGL -lQtGui -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtScript : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore 

LIBS QtScript : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtScript -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtScriptTools : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScriptTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript 

LIBS QtScriptTools : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtScriptTools -lQtGui -lQtScript -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtSql : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSql -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore 

LIBS QtSql : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtSql -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtSvg : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSvg -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui 

LIBS QtSvg : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtSvg -lQtGui -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtTest : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtTest 

LIBS QtTest : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtTest 

CFLAGS QtUiTools : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtUiTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore 

LIBS QtUiTools : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtUiTools -lQtXml -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtWebKit : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtWebKit -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork 

LIBS QtWebKit : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtWebKit -lQtGui -lQtNetwork -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtXmlPatterns : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXmlPatterns -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork 

LIBS QtXmlPatterns : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtXmlPatterns -lQtNetwork -lQtCore 

CFLAGS QtXml : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore 

LIBS QtXml : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtXml -lQtCore  
```

mais c'est bien jolis toutes ces lignes de chemin mais qt lui il me demande: "Qt's Location' et dans la case il y a $(#qt4)

et si je clique sur "suivant" il me dit "please select a valid location"

du coup je tourne en rond

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Pourquoi n'utilises pas le génial QTCreator ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Chr0nos

car j'apprends a utiliser qt avec le site du zero (je debute) et ils me le déconseillent car son coté "clickodrome" est un "piege a débutants" selon eux, ils préconisent de d'abord a quoi servent les lignes qui sont dans le code et ensuite de pouvoir utiliser le qtcreator  :Smile:  et puis j'aime bien code::blocks

----------

## xaviermiller

Clickodrome ? Franchement, c'est le but d'un bon logiciel de design d'appications RAD : tu dessines ton appli, tu cliques, les événements et code sont générés, et tu ne te casses pas la tête  :Wink: 

J'ai acheté le bouquin officiel : http://qt.nokia.com/developer/books/cpp-gui-programming-with-qt-4-2nd-edition ; il donne les deux approches, en commençant par coder les éléments, puis passe à QTAssistant.

Perso, j'ai abandonné code::blocks : pourquoi installer wxGTK pour faire du QT, et avec un IDE qui est moins bien maintenu que celui de Nokia.

sinon, j'ai trouvé ceci: https://bugs.gentoo.org/178427

----------

## Chr0nos

deja rien que dans la fenetre qui me demande le chemin de qt4 il y a: $(#qt4)

si je ne met rien je suis bloqué :s

ils disent sur le forum que c'est un bug de l'assitant et que pour corriger:

 *Quote:*   

> Use a latest Nightly build.

 

mais voila, j'ai bien récup la derniere version depuis le svn du site de codeblocks, j'arrive a generer le ./configure mais quand je l'execute:

```
checking for wxWidgets version >= 2.8.0... no

configure: error: 

    The requested wxWidgets build couldn't be found.

    

    If you still get this error, then check that 'wx-config' is

    in path, the directory where wxWidgets libraries are installed

    (returned by 'wx-config --libs' command) is in LD_LIBRARY_PATH

    or equivalent variable and wxWidgets version is 2.8.0 or above.

```

----------

## xaviermiller

J'en ai eu marre de ces "bricolages" avec Code:Blocks...

Passe à un VRAI IDE, ou utilise ton éditeur favori et la ligne de commande  :Wink: 

Sinon, va dans le forum anglais, il y a un ebuild "live" pour codeblocks.

----------

## Chr0nos

bah coté "vrais ide" ils ont l'air de tous se valoir, le truc c'est que je ne sais pas quoi prendre de "convivial" a part code::blocks , je suis quand meme étoné qu'il n'y ai pas encore la version 10.05 dans les ebuilds de gentoo, étrange ^ d'habitude les version sortent hyper vite

----------

## Chr0nos

j'ai réusi a faire passer le ebuild "live" , j'ai donc un codebloks de la derniere revision de leurs svn, mais toujours pas moyen de metre le chemin de qt4, il demande que le dossier include et lib soient présent, ca ressemble a /usr/ donc mais il ne trouve pas malgres /usr/ :s

de quoi s'arracher les cheveux

----------

## xaviermiller

Il faut passer les valeurs via pkg-config (sûrement expliqué sur les forums code::blocks).

De mon côté : c'est éditeur + QTDesigner + ligne de commande ou QTCreator.

----------

